# These make you feel manly!



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

I love my Lie Nielsen sash chisel but when I finally need a half inch mortise chisel I want one of these. Thanks for the review I was a little worried about the flatness of the back given the tough grade of the steel.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

That thing's a beast! Now I must have them!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

The other think that's nice about this is the solid connection between the handle and the chisel. This is something to be really appreciated the first time you get a socket chisel stuck deep in a mortise.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I've been looking for manly tools. I'll ask my wife if I can buy one, lol.


----------

